# Thank you



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I just wanted to thank all you slingshot gurus for sharing your know how and expertise with people like me. I've made a couple slingshots now and am having a lot of fun with them. This is a great site. I'm also attaching a pic of my rudimentary






start.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a awesome start welcome to the forum


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Off to a good start! Some nice frames there as well. Welcome aboard buddy


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

those frames look pretty good, in a year or two your gonna be looking back at them and think, wow that was me ? keep on building and shooting, its the only way to know whats going to work for you.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

looks like the beginnings of a fine collection! welcome to the madness.

cheers, remco


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of fun to be had.


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Well done Skillet,

Welcome to the forum, Your frames look great! Keep up the good work. Where in Al are you, I'm just south of Samson, in Geneva county right over the FL line.

Eric


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm In Clay just north of Birmingham.


----------

